# Sin Cara Suspended (WWE.com Link)



## FatalityLives (Jul 13, 2011)

That might explain the powerbomb then.


----------



## D-Tre (Nov 22, 2010)

Shouldn't be in the RAW section but whoa, wonder what it was he did.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wha? If this is true what a numpty, i can't check the link to make sure with this filter at work.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/sin-cara/sin-cara-suspended

STAMFORD, Conn. – In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde (Sin Cara) for 30 days for his first violation of the company’s policy.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah I just realized I was still on the RAW forum, I had both tabs open...please lock mods I posted in the correct section now.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Wow. It didn't take him long...


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Shit happens...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus dislikes druggies.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

HHH must be freaking out. :lmao


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

404.........


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WTF? Suspended? For what?


So that PowerBomb through a ladder was a PLANNED PUNISHMENT or something? dude....


if that's the case, that's fucked up. :no:


(And if Cara was smoking the weed, which it probably is the case and he got caught, then sucks for him)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought it was just over trouble with the Sin Cara trademark.

He was going to get a monster push, probably on track to be champ in 18 months.
What a *dummy*.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

I Bet HHH is pissed off, he brings in Sin Cara and Kharma, and we can see a total of NONE of them right now :s


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> 404.........


Fixed the link, not sure why it stopped working. 

It's on WWE.com homepage on the right anyway.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hunter must be pissed first Kong got knocked up now Mistico is suspended great start


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

WTF?

That explains him getting powerbombed through the ladder.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Rey back to Smackdown then, Kharma got fucked up and Sin Cara doing the drugs its messed up poor triple H :lmao


----------



## FatalityLives (Jul 13, 2011)

Kharma - Pregnant
Sin Cara - Wellfare Rebel

Hmmm, going well.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL, you're going to suspend him after having Sheamus attempt to kill him on live television? Harsh.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Wonder what type of violation of the Wellness Policy he committed: drugs?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Wellness violation? If that's kayfabe, then it makes Sin Cara look terrible. They could have come up with a better reason than that.


----------



## BronzyCoder (Oct 7, 2010)

So...I'm guessing this is for drugs? Is he on roids, or is he a meth junkie like Jeff Hardy?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow way to fuck up your career,this reminds of the DH Smith thing awhile back.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

whahahah what a fucker


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*ELL OH ELL

Feel bad for Hunter though. His 2 big projects this year really aren't backing him up very well.*


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn what the hell man... way to start your career in the biggest wrestling company in the world


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh wow, this is surprising, to say the least. It didn't take long for him to fuck up. I guess I won't see Sin Cara for a while now. Shame. :sad:


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

How weird that almost as soon as we hear he's told to take advice only from Triple H, he gets done in the Wellness test. Of course, I'm not suggesting anything...


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

I wonder what it is. Weed wouldn't get him 30 days, and I just can't see him on cocaine or anything like that. Probably steriods but he hasn't really gained any muscle lately.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

JDman said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/smackdown/sin-cara/sin-cara-suspended
> 
> STAMFORD, Conn. – In accordance with its Talent Wellness Program, WWE has suspended Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde (Sin Cara) for 30 days for his first violation of the company’s policy.


Good, punish him for his Sin™


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *ELL OH ELL
> 
> Feel bad for Hunter though. His 2 big projects this year really aren't backing him up very well.*


Their is only one thing he can do now.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Sad to hear. Merchandise is selling really well, the heel crowd liked him last night...he was on fire.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Not high up enough to test "clean" yet it seems.


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

i heard it might be because of his name. WWE are having trouble trademarking it 'Sin Cara' or something like that, might go off TV and be repacked


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a good job he's over at the moment otherwise he may be heading to jobber status. Makes me wonder if Bryan was the original plan for winning MITB too...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, that explains his injury.

What a moron. He was over, booked well, and... he screws himself over. Nice job, Sin Cara.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

awww man 

Hopefully, they don't decide to bury him for a long ass time, as punishment, when he returns :/



CaptainObvious said:


> Wellness violation? If that's kayfabe, then it makes Sin Cara look terrible. They could have come up with a better reason than that.


They used his real name, so it's for real


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

dude69 said:


> i heard it might be because of his name. WWE are having trouble trademarking it 'Sin Cara' or something like that, might go off TV and be repacked


No.

This is real and he broke it. There's no way the WWE would use this in kayfabe. It makes their wrestlers look completely bad.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

As a fan of Sin Cara I'm majorly disappointed in him. He's been very stupid. His push is going to be on hold when he comes back: maybe indefinitely. So much for Mexico's golden boy.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at some people thinking the WWE would use this as a storyline.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

What the fuck happened???

he was so going on!!


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

These dang Power Rangers can't seem to stay out of trouble!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

dude69 said:


> i heard it might be because of his name. WWE are having trouble trademarking it 'Sin Cara' or something like that, might go off TV and be repacked


No it's drugs, they would in no way shape or form say it was drugs when it wasn't. Helps no one.

This explains the the Powerbomb, not 'Punishment' but a way to write him off TV. 

Also, could explain why Bryan won the MITB since I guess Sin Cara was the No.2 babyface on SmackDown.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

I dident like him to much anyway poor mans rey mysterio imo


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I didn't pick Sin Cara to be that sort of guy.

Weird that he got picked up so soon but Rey Mysterio never aroused suspicion over the gain in his size at any stage in his career.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> These dang Power Rangers can't seem to stay out of trouble!


Its Morphine time!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Surprised by that. Off the marking bit of my sig in a minute. Hmmph.


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

evoked21 said:


> Its Morphine time!


Haha, too good!

Has it not occured to anyone that Cara could have been legit hurt last night and something was picked up in his system while/after he was treated? I dunno how all that stuff works, but that was the first thing that went through my mind


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

:lmao There goes his WWE career. The company's sure having a lot of luck with their notable signings.

ADR can't get over.

Kharma gets pregnant.

Sin Cara violates wellness and gets suspended.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Who else in the past has broken the Wellness policy and has been able to rectify their career. I know those who haven't been able to do it: a la Chris Masters. 

Sin Cara is so stupid!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Morrison and Orton have violated it, they seem to have done okay.

That powerbomb was some Triple H and Undertaker Wrestler's Court thing, wasn't it?

"You hurt us so now we hurt you."


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Now it makes sense when Cole said "Nobody gets higher than Sin Cara!"


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

It doesnt have to be steroids or painkillers, the guy could have innocently used a product that contained one of the zillions of things that are on the list.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

In before the


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Triple H shouldn't have hired his drug dealer then


----------



## Audacity (Jul 24, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> Now it makes sense when Cole said "Nobody gets higher than Sin Cara!"


*LMAO!* - That is signature worthy.

Right, so we're all thinking he's been suspended for drug taking? Could explain the spasms he seemed to be having after getting smashed through that ladder.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

What a geek.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

...........Too soon to make a Mexican drug cartel joke?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

what an idiot 
There goes his career


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Who knows when they tested him? Maybe it was after the Match, and they gave him Painkillers 'cuz of the Powerbomb...Or it really was just any medication and nothing serious...Well, we'll see what happens now.*


----------



## ThatsEnoughMiCole (Mar 1, 2011)

He's a total bell-end. After all the WWE have invested in making a big deal of him, he does this. Still, it might explain why he's always pointing at stuff before and after matches: "Does no-one else see that purple camel? Why is it following me?".

I'm fairly convinced that he was originally intended to win last night - I marked out something chronic when Bryan took down the briefcase, but it doesn't make much sense until you think that Bryan would be the next face in line after Sin Cara. Maybe this means my nightmare scenario of Bryan being the first MITB winner to lose his cash-in match won't come true.


----------



## King Of The Game (Apr 4, 2009)

When he hardly did anyhting in the MITB match and the way he went out i thought he maybe had a legit injury. But failing the wellness it is a shock, it will be interesting how he gets used when he comesback.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Sin Cara? More like SIN TRABAJO! Amirite?!?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

This is why, in my opinion, perhaps part of the reason that explains the recent rise of guys like Punk and Bryan. They're the type of guys WWE would be dying to have on their roster during any PG era. They're healthy, clean-living, and they aren't going to run into any drug or party problems. Not to mention both are very passionate about the business, they don't want to have other Lesnars or Lashleys that had abandoned them before. WWE wants guys who are committed for the long-term and could be trusted.


----------



## petho89 (Jan 22, 2005)

So, all that lighting during his matches was just to make the reality match whatever trip he was on? Damn, WWE really are going all out for their talent.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm mystified... 

Anyway, at least I wouldn't have to put up with his freaking weak armdrags and the awkwardness of his matches. In my opinion WWE has much smoother high-flyers.. Bourne, Morrison, Kidd.. hell I even rate Barreta higher.


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

Rey Mysterio was also suspended previously. Remember he said he took prescription medication for his knee but was unable to show the prescription so they suspended him. 
It could also be that Sin Cara isn't aware of the details of the strict wellness policy because he is from another country and they have different testing rules in other promotions.
Anyway, it sucks and is surprising, hope its nothing major.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Now the whole powerbomb deal makes sense I guess. I bet Hunter is pissed off, they've invested a lot of time in him and now he goes and fails a piss test.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *Who knows when they tested him? Maybe it was after the Match, and they gave him Painkillers 'cuz of the Powerbomb...Or it really was just any medication and nothing serious...Well, we'll see what happens now.*


No way. It had to be something that was known prior to the match. They wouldn't have gotten the results for the drug test that quickly


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

At least now we know why he botches all the time.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Evolution said:


> I didn't pick Sin Cara to be that sort of guy.
> 
> Weird that he got picked up so soon but Rey Mysterio never aroused suspicion over the gain in his size at any stage in his career.


Mysterio has been done for steriods. He was part of the Sig Pharmacy group IIRC.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

So they can just post his real name on WWE.com? I thought real names of masked wrestlers are a pretty big deal in Mexico, as in that's not something fans have to know.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, not only is he an idiot for doing that. (really? Roiding up?)


The E just revealed his name. Greeeeeeaaaaaaattttt... CMLL spent all this time hiding it and all that only for this to happen.


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

Crazy that someone my size is 'roided up.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well that sucks. Did not expect.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

good job cara


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:no: Trips must be like FML right now.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

fpalm not even a year in and you got yourself suspended...

nice job cara... fpalm

and he probably got caught with a medicine that just happened to have one of the tons of forbidden chemicals


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

it's not his fault... he's new in America! he doesn't understand all the customs


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Bollox. :/


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Fuck, now that's something i didn't want to hear.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Sin Cara channeling his inner Eddie Guerrero? What exactly did he do, does anyone know?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

...

*WHAT A GOOF.*

Story wise, 30 days isn't too long, he'll only miss about four Smackdowns. They can easily write him out (injured by the powerbomb) and then bring him back once he's "recovered".

But really, if this is related to steroids or some other illegal drug, dude really fucked up. Not just because of his push, but because taking 'roids is fucking stupid. Trips must be pissed right now, his two big signings are nowhere to be seen for the time being. It's even worse that one of them is gone for violating the Wellness Policy, it probably reflects badly on him.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree. If it was a case of taking health pills and he forgot to register or inform someone then that is excusable. 

But steroids is just stupid.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

He's probably actually clean, but just botched the urine sample


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Poor Triple H. His talent initiative is 0-2. Maybe if he signs the King of Wrestling he will have better luck. 

This wont affect Sin Cara that bad. He will be gone for 30 days, but he will come back and they will still continue his push. They have invested too much money in this guy to give up on him.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

What did he exactly do?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Banjo said:


> it's not his fault... he's new in America! he doesn't understand all the customs


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree with WWE, for sure, but I do not understand the company's discretion, edge was on steroids for example..(and i love dge).


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

can anyone tell me why wwe even has to make this public and suspend.

i mean why cant they just write him off tv and leave it at that?

is that illegal to hide this whole thing??


----------



## ShadowT2 (Nov 20, 2004)

RFalcao said:


> I agree with WWE, for sure, but I do not understand the company's discretion, edge was on steroids for example..(and i love dge).


You're allowed to have steroids if you have a legal prescription for them. With the amount of injuries Edge has had, if he was on steroids, he probably had prescriptions for them.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

That's a real shame. He was really growing on me, so I hope its nothing serious. Still, I can't imagine him getting completely buried, considering what they've put into him. At least he's been written off in a cool way.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

capat said:


> can anyone tell me why wwe even has to make this public and suspend.
> 
> i mean why cant they just write him off tv and leave it at that?
> 
> is that illegal to hide this whole thing??


It's probably to let people know that they don't take violations of the policy lightly. They've been doing the name and shame thing for a long time, basically them saying "You fucked up, you get your ass called out". 

Unless of course you're a top star.


----------



## capat (Jul 13, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> It's probably to let people know that they don't take violations of the policy lightly. They've been doing the name and shame thing for a long time, basically them saying "You fucked up, you get your ass called out".
> 
> Unless of course *you're a top star*.


Considering sin cara's rising popularity they could have taken an exception in this case i think.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, that certainly explains his "injury" last night.

Feels to me that they're going to have to almost start afresh with him again. We've seen what he's capable of but when he comes back, WWE really needs to get him into a meaningful storyline. If they can't do that within a couple of months of his return then I worry for him.


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

Bad Mistico Bad


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I really could have bought him being out for a month going thru that ladder last night. Sin Cara just got here and already suspended. What a shame.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Underneath that mask is a man with meth mouth. Or maybe just some prescription drugs or steroids.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

I bet this will change daniel bryons schedule a bit


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

His ass was called out on the site because the fool needed to get set straight. His name is put out so he won't do it again.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Triple H is really an unlucky guy. Sin Cara is not like the other midcarders, the guy is on a Taker/HHH-esque payroll I thought even if he failed wellness tests WWE would cover it up as injuries like with some roidjunkies in the past (Cena, Batista, Triple H, Big Zeke, Christian getting torn pecs etc).


----------



## TheAvengerD10 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow HHH must be pissed


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Sin Cara might be suspended while the WWE tries to beat this legal thing going on with his name.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

hope he gets help

anybody know if it was roids or drugs


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> WTF? Suspended? For what?


Drugs, obviously.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope Sin Cara can bounce back from this.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

WTF. No big loss seeing as how he wasn't doing anything that important, but LOL. Poor HHH, signs two great talents and they all get fucked over one way or another.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

If it is drugs then he is an idiot.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The littlest guy on the roster caught with the druggies. For shame, I still find it amazing that guy like Batista, Cena, and HHH are never fined but guys like Mysterio, Anderson, and Edge have somehow done roids.


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Ass Invader said:


> The littlest guy on the roster caught with the druggies. For shame, I still find it amazing that guy like Batista, Cena, and HHH are never fined but guys like Mysterio, Anderson, and Edge have somehow done roids.


Yeah, it sure is amazing Cena and HHH have never been suspended. 

Upon his return, they can call him Sin Cerebro.


----------



## Parts Unknown (Dec 22, 2010)

We don't know whether it's painkillers or roids. A lot of cruiserweights are massive drug users because they need painkillers because they fly everywhere or they have small frames and take a lot of steroids to bulk them out. Take Eddie Guerrero (or Benoit) who is 5'9 but ridiculously jacked and take Daniel Byran who is 5'9 and who is about the average size for someone of his frame who works out. 

I'd imagine that Cena/Batista/HHH etc were once on the juice and have come off it (I suspect Cena may clean but whatever) or are taking designer steroids or HGH.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Stupid mofo... smh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol, HHH is going to move on to newer talent (Jinder Mahal)


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

Really, I had almost forgotten about the wellness policy, cause nobody's fucked up for so long.



Parts Unknown said:


> We don't know whether it's painkillers or roids.


Okay, and why does that matter? He took something he shouldn't have, that's all there is to it. It doesn't fucking matter what it is. The talent are tested before they get in to the WWE and they know damn good and well what the policy is, it's not like they just spring it on them as a surprise when they fuck up. Doesn't matter what he took, whatever it was it was something he shouldn't have.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn! He's already messing up! He even botches in real life.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ass Invader said:


> The littlest guy on the roster caught with the druggies. For shame, I still find it amazing that guy like Batista, Cena, and HHH are never fined but guys like Mysterio, Anderson, and Edge have somehow done roids.


Maybe because guys like HHH and Cena are the guys who actually hit the gym instead of trying to find a way around it, ever think of that?

Anyways, WTF Sin Cara? Trips signing people and they're all fucking him over lol. It really sucks because both of them were on the right track. They were over, they had people's interest and in Cara's case he actually was making money from those masks and merch. Silly man.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CaptainObvious said:


> Wellness violation? If that's kayfabe, then it makes Sin Cara look terrible. They could have come up with a better reason than that.


Why would it be kayfabe? They take the policy seriously.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 14, 2010)

fergality said:


> Haha, too good!
> 
> Has it not occured to anyone that Cara could have been legit hurt last night and something was picked up in his system while/after he was treated? I dunno how all that stuff works, but that was the first thing that went through my mind


i was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sin Cara fuck up, hopefully he learns from this.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

He probably ate with Mexico's football (i refuse to call it soccer, it's football dammit!) national team...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

And now watch him fall down the roster.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walls said:


> And now watch him fall down the roster.


Really sucks how things are going down for him.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Just completely stupid by Cara, he better get his stuff together real quick. 

But you know somewhere Rey is laughing his head off.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, tough break.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Im guessing he got suspended for roids.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> Just completely stupid by Cara, he better get his stuff together real quick.
> 
> But you know somewhere Rey is laughing his head off.


Why? Rey was suspended by the Wellness policy a couple years ago.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The moment I read on a news site that someone was suspended Sin Cara was the first name that came to mind. It explains why Sheamus took him out last night. Now he can be off TV for a month and probably job for a few months when he returns. Then again this is the same company that handled Jeff Hardy's second suspension by giving him a huge push which resulted in three awful World Title runs.


----------



## powellofnazareth (Jun 28, 2011)

(Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Maybe because guys like HHH and Cena are the guys who actually hit the gym instead of trying to find a way around it, ever think of that?
> 
> Anyways, WTF Sin Cara? Trips signing people and they're all fucking him over lol. It really sucks because both of them were on the right track. They were over, they had people's interest and in Cara's case he actually was making money from those masks and merch. Silly man.


You got to be joking. Every guy on that roster more or less hits the gym. And I know some guys are born with great physiques but you can't sit here and tell me that HHH when he came back in 2002 didn't look roided up like a mother fucker.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't believe nobody's made a "He even botches getting away with steroids!" joke yet. It's a shame I don't wanna be *that* guy...



kobra860 said:


> Damn! He's already messing up! He even botches in real life.


LOL, close enough, never mind.


----------



## Whorses (May 23, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> Now it makes sense when Cole said "Nobody gets higher than Sin Cara!"


Haha, brilliant!!

What an idiot though, first few months in the biggest wrestling company in the world and he's suspended, the stupid fuck!! :L


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

DubC said:


> Why? Rey was suspended by the Wellness policy a couple years ago.


Because in the end they're going to try and phase out Rey with Sin Cara, partly so they don't have to deal with Rey's attitude at times.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

The Triple H talent initiative seems to work out really well.

- Kharma: Pregnant
- Sin Cara: Druggie


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

LMAO! @ some of you guys are acting like his career is over! he can still comeback from this but i hope he resolves whatever issues he have. Its only 30 days too.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> LMAO! @ some of you guys are acting like his career is over! he can still comeback from this but i hope he resolves whatever issues he have. Its only 30 days too.


This. 

I think when Sin Cara returns from his suspension he will probably job on Smackdown for a month at the very least and then put him on the original path, which is building his reputation. However, I seriously hope SC learns his lesson because failing a drugs test isn't the way to go. Still, at least he went out with a bang on MITB. Sheamus ripped him apart.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

DubC said:


> Why? Rey was suspended by the Wellness policy a couple years ago.


Rey has had constant knee surgery, it almost forgivable. Hell Rey is probably on something now, prescribed of course.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

And so the Sin Cara career burial begins


----------



## philbrooks223 (Jul 18, 2011)

HHH will be very angry, shocking news


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Lastier said:


> The Triple H talent initiative seems to work out really well.
> 
> - Kharma: Pregnant
> - Sin Cara: Druggie


A girl getting pregnant really isnt something that you can predict will happen


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Sin Cara is out for at least four weeks with a fractured rib anyway.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Stupid if it is in fact steriods. On the off chance its some prescription mix up like what happened with Rey then its bad luck but people on other forums where saying he'd been on them prior to WWE which makes it all the more likely to be steroids. Very stupid on his part given the time and investment WWE have put into getting him over and presenting him like a legitimate star.

Whilst HHH must obviously be annoyed he's still done well with Kharma and Sin Cara to a degree. Cara is supposedly shifting a lot of merchandise and has been very over in his spell so far and Kharma was getting legitimate reactions from a crowd designed to see Divas as nothing more than filler. Hopefully HHH signs more international talent and works with them as his first two signings were two of the most over rookies in recent years.

I still suspect Sin Cara will get his push when he returns. If Jeff Hardy wasn't as over as he was and never shifted the amount of merchandise he did he would never have recovered from his suspensions. There's a reason why Chris Masters sadly hasn't moved up the card despite impressing since 2010.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

fergality said:


> Has it not occured to anyone that Cara could have been legit hurt last night and something was picked up in his system while/after he was treated? I dunno how all that stuff works, but that was the first thing that went through my mind


The powerbomb spot last night was used to write him off television. They knew prior to the event.


----------



## ShadowT2 (Nov 20, 2004)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> LMAO! @ some of you guys are acting like his career is over! he can still comeback from this but i hope he resolves whatever issues he have. Its only 30 days too.


Funny you should say that:



> The WWE announced today that Luis Ignascio Urive Alvride, who wrestles as Sin Cara, has been suspended for 30 days for his first drug test failiure. He is believed to have failed a steroid test in early June.
> 
> Sources close to WWE confimed a PW Insider story that the test failure was some time back. He may not be brought back.
> 
> Source: f4wonline.com


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *Who knows when they tested him? Maybe it was after the Match, and they gave him Painkillers 'cuz of the Powerbomb...Or it really was just any medication and nothing serious...Well, we'll see what happens now.*


You really have no idea how this drug testing thing works do you?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh wow if Sin Cara does not come back.


----------



## TBEffect (Sep 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing Sin Cara gone. He is a botchtastic luchadore. Not a fan! See ya Cara.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao what a champ.



Simply Flawless said:


> A girl getting pregnant really isnt something that you can predict will happen


they make birth control for a reason bro


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Cycloneon said:


> Lol, HHH is going to move on to newer talent (Jinder Mahal)


He better not do, that guy defines generic. 

I expect a Sheamus/Cara feud when he returns.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

ShadowT2 said:


> Funny you should say that:


so must because a dirtsheet writer say that i should believe it? It still counts as his first warning. I believe he WILL be back because vince like money.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

scrilla said:


> :lmao what a champ.
> 
> 
> 
> they make birth control for a reason bro


Birth control can fail bro.



> Regarding Sin Cara, WWE says he suffered an injury during SmackDown's Money in the Bank match, when Sheamus viciously powerbombed the masked grappler from the ring apron through a steel ladder. The SmackDown Superstar was quickly stretchered to the back by paramedics. According to WWE, early medical reports have concluded that Sin Cara suffered a posterior fractured rib and will be out of action for at least four weeks.


Oh how convenient! He has an injury that will put him on the shelf for roughly the same amount of time as his suspension lasts!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

He was tested on June 20th apparently, so WWE must have waited until MITB to write him out.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

You see if the failed drug test admission hadn't been released and they had come out with the report that Sin Cara was out for four weeks then that would have been believable.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

doofus son-in-law fails again


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

It is being reported Sin Cara maybe fired from WWE
*
WWE announced Monday morning that Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde, who performs as Sin Cara, has been suspended for 30 days due to his first violation of the organization's Talent Wellness Program.

PWInsider.com reports that Sin Cara failed a drug test on June 23, 2011. It is believed that he tested positive for anabolic steroids.

Insider reports suggest that he may not be brought back.*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

TankOfRate said:


> Birth control can fail bro.


there's always abortion 8*D


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> A girl getting pregnant really isnt something that you can predict will happen


Well, she could've kept her legs closed for some time knowing that she would receive a major push in the biggest wrestling company.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome. This guy royally SUCKS.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Well, she could've kept her legs closed for some time knowing that she would receive a major push in the biggest wrestling company.












She couldn't ignore his girth 8*D


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Explains the powerbomb and its a nice way to write him off of TV.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

My god, what a dumb move by Sin Cara, also is name is different, Ignacio Almanza. Ignascio Urive Alvirde.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Won't change anything,he'll return and be back in the same spot he was before.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

They aren't going to bring him back for a first time test failure? Ouch. Fucking hell if true. Imagine signing 2 new people, putting a shit ton of work into them with the video packages and stuff, actually seeing it working when they finally debut and then having one of them get pregnant and the other one fuck up and get fired? What a mess lol.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

No wonder he could fly so high, he used the Jeff Hardy method.

Sin Cara....time for a piss test.

No Man, I don't gotta go right now....


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Sin Cara failed a roidtest. Weird...he didn't look like he was roiding at all I thought. Maybe it's good he's using a mask, who knows how big his forehead is :lmao.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm by no means a fan of him, but it would be a kick in the balls if he gets fired for a first time offence when Chris Masters is on the roster and has 2 violations to his name.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

I kept reading so steriods he looks so small lol, but wow Sin Cara screwed his wonderful career, but I believe Vince will give him another chance since Mysterio won't last long.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just realised this news is gonna be big in Mexico... oh dear


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This story shows the holes and the leniency in WWE's wellness policy, he tested positive for steroids in JUNE meaninga month ago and they still let him perform multiple times at house shows & smackdowns and at the PPV tonight.. so it's clearly not a case of "if you test positive you're suspended ASAP", they waited until an opportune time to write him out. 

What that means is, it stands to reason there are other guys who may test positive, that they can't afford to write out of the story so they let it slide and let them continue wrestling and juicing. Also, get off Sin Cara's back a little bit, damn near EVERYBODY in WWE is using either HGH or Pro-hormones, because you can't stay jacked naturally while travelling 300 days a year and taking injuries.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

He supposedly tested positive for anabolic steroids. Fuuuuck, he "may not be brought back"? What?!


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe it's the drugs as to why he botches so much??


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Just realised this news is gonna be big in Mexico... oh dear


It's going to crush a lot of Mexicans. I mean Sin Cara had a music video and comic done of him!


----------



## wrestlingfanstan (Apr 4, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> This story shows the holes and the leniency in WWE's wellness policy, he tested positive for steroids in JUNE meaninga month ago and they still let him perform multiple times at house shows & smackdowns and at the PPV tonight.. so it's clearly not a case of "if you test positive you're suspended ASAP", they waited until an opportune time to write him out.
> 
> What that means is, it stands to reason there are other guys who may test positive, that they can't afford to write out of the story so they let it slide and let them continue wrestling and juicing. Also, get off Sin Cara's back a little bit, damn near EVERYBODY in WWE is using either HGH or Pro-hormones, because you can't stay jacked naturally while travelling 300 days a year and taking injuries.



You done talking out of your ass? Its not an instant result. After he takes the test, it takes about 7 to 10 days to get the results back. After the results come back he can appeal and take another test. Then yes, they will allow the stars to finish up a storyline the following week.

Major League Baseball does the same thing, the players generally know they've failed the test a week or so before they get suspended and it goes public.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well this is a surprise, the powerbomb was a brutal spot to take. It seems that was done to write him off for 30 days with the injury sustained from breaking the ladder in half even had a stretcher job


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> He supposedly tested positive for anabolic steroids. Fuuuuck, he "may not be brought back"? What?!


Cant have pity for a guy that puts using roids over his career


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Cant have pity for a guy that puts using roids over his career


I don't feel sorry for him in that respect, but it'd be shady for him to be released when plenty of other guys get the suspension and come back once it's done.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Lastier said:


> Well, she could've kept her legs closed for some time knowing that she would receive a major push in the biggest wrestling company.


Or maybe at 36 she realised that she wasn't getting any younger and wanted a child now? I'm pretty sure not having a child would be a much bigger regret than not being pushed as the top diva of the WWE (which she will be when she comes back)


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Roids? :lmao 1st charge? Probably will be back. HHH/Kids love him = career money

Anyway, on the kayfabe side of things:

Will the entire hospital's lights burn blue and gold during the time he's admitted?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> Will the entire hospital's lights burn blue and gold during the time he's admitted?


He'll start pointing at shit and growling haha. 

But Sin Cara got taken the fuck out by Sheamus! :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Do you think he will get cut or is the "insider report" thing a bunch of b.s. to drive page hits?


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

HHH is going to beat the shit out of this guy!

I can just picture it now "I clearly told you how to scam the drug tests like i did for years"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Wait... You mean to tell me that it wasn't just prayer and vitamins that got Triple H so jacked in 2002?

8*D


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Do you think he will get cut or is the "insider report" thing a bunch of b.s. to drive page hits?


I can't see it tbh.

1) As I said above Masters has 2 violations to his name, and whilst not being pushed he's still employed when WWE could easily release him, though I hope that doesn't happen.

2) He's a big merch mover according to live reports so I could see him getting the Hardy treatment in terms of keeping him around purely for business reasons whilst praying he doesn't fuck up again.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Do you think he will get cut or is the "insider report" thing a bunch of b.s. to drive page hits?


I'd imagine they won't cut him, from all accounts they spent years trying to sign him, why would they give up on him so fast....


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope we get a Rudo turn and he wrestles in his more demonic red and black looking attire with the horns. That'd be fucking sweet. Make the ladder shot do something to him mentally and psychologically and unveil El Mistico


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

He will get a stern warning and stay. I mean if he got busted in late June then why did they do a Rey/Sin Cara staredown in a Supershow just two days ago?

Plus he is massively over with the fans as well as a potential cashcow for McMahon in terms of merchandise and possible WM28 match up with Rey Mysterio. I think all they need to do is put HHH and Sin Cara in a locked room for an hour and two. That will put Sin Cara into shape and make sure he *never* steps out of line again.

Regarding a potential heel turn.......that demonic attire he wore was badass. He could tear strips out of Sheamus......I mean that powerbomb was just brutal and unexpected. Btw was the reaction to Mistico's Rudo turn in the CMLL on the same level as when Hogan joined the Nwo?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Legion Of Hell said:


> He will get a stern warning and stay. I mean if he got busted in late June then why did they do a Rey/Sin Cara staredown in a Supershow just two days ago?
> 
> Plus he is massively over with the fans as well as a potential cashcow for McMahon in terms of merchandise and possible WM28 match up with Rey Mysterio. *I think all they need to do is put HHH and Sin Cara in a locked room for an hour and two. That will put Sin Cara into shape and make sure he never steps out of line again.*
> 
> Regarding a potential heel turn.......that demonic attire he wore was badass. He could tear strips out of Sheamus......I mean that powerbomb was just brutal and unexpected. Btw was the reaction to Mistico's Rudo turn in the CMLL on the same level as when Hogan joined the Nwo?


That sounds..........very strange.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> That sounds..........very strange.


It does but then again Sin Cara is HHH's "pet project." :lmao


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

Well this opens the door a lil bit to do HHH vs. Rey at WM.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What a flop this guy's WWE run has been thus far.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow.. what a jackass for that LOL

www.truegodimmortal.blogspot.com


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Surprising news, but props to WWE in keeping this rule intact.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

:lmao

This made me laugh. Quoted from 411mania. 



> On WWE.com has stories up on Big Show and Sin Cara. They claim that Big Show will be out 6-8 weeks due to the Mark Henry attack and that Sin Cara will be out at least four weeks with rib injuries suffered in the Smackdown Money in the Bank match.
> 
> On WWE.com, right above the Sin Cara injury story, is the story of Cara being suspended for violating the wellness policy.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The way I could see this hurting Sin Cara really bad is that they may think he is unreliable. He violated the wellness policy only a few months into his WWE career, he has a lot of time to screw up again. Luckily for him, his merchandise sells. So I don't think the WWE will be that harsh on him.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

it's relly not surprising he failed a drug test. afterall HHH is his pet project and we all know HHH and his roid use. correct? lol


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

WWE announced Monday morning that Luis Ignascio Urive Alvirde, who performs as Sin Cara, has been suspended for 30 days due to his first violation of the organization's Talent Wellness Program.

Sin Cara's suspension is due to a drug test failure which WWE was notified of weeks ago. A reporter for PWInsider.com says he learned of Sin Cara's drug test failure on June 20 but was unable to find a corroborating source at the time. The WWE Superstar reportedly tested positive for anabolic steroids in early June.

F4WOnline.com adds that he may not be brought back when his suspension is lifted.

Sin Cara was written off television during last night's Money in the Bank pay-per-view. During the SmackDown Money in the Bank Ladder Match, Sheamus viciously powerbombed the masked grappler from the ring apron through a steel ladder. He was subsequently stretchered to the back by paramedics. To explain his absence from television, WWE.com announced this afternoon that he suffered a posterior fractured rib and will be sidelined for at least four weeks.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I am willing to bed they are going to bring him back after investing so much money and time in him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Damn, this is disappointing but I'm sure he'll be back in 30 and back on that push.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Yeah right, he is definitely coming back. Sin Cara is way too big of a draw and they invested too much money and TV time to not bring him back.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

if he does not return how are wwe going to explain it when they said he had an injury?


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Brye said:


> Damn, this is disappointing but I'm sure he'll be back in 30 and back on that push.


You think if he does come back he's making a beeline for Sheamus? The Irishman brogue kicked Sin Cara and then put him brutally through a ladder? If so I wanna see El Loco Sin Cara! 

But at least he can spend the next 30 days learning to speak English :lmao

EDIT- FUCK, that means he misses Summerslam!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I think they will bring him back as a mid card draw, who in fairness, is entertaining for some people. But I can't say I'm a fan, his style is almost too predictable, as he tends to follow a script and perform moves in the same order in most of his matches. I wouldn't miss him.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

So WWE isn't bringing back a massive draw because of one test failure? Better get rid of half the roster then.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

lol he done fucked up


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



Daemon_Rising said:


> I think they will bring him back as a mid card draw, who in fairness, is entertaining for some people. But I can't say I'm a fan, his style is almost too predictable, as he tends to follow a script and perform moves in the same order in most of his matches. I wouldn't miss him.


i agree he is far too predicable hes like a worse version of rey


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Yeah right, he is definitely coming back. Sin Cara is way too big of a draw and they invested too much money and TV time to not bring him back.


Exactly, he's definitely coming back.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

He will come back for 3 reasons. 

1) Two days ago Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara had a staredown during a battle royal in a houseshow. Sin Cara got busted in late June. Why would they do that if he failed a drugs test?

2) Invested a lot of time and money in him, as WWE have spent a few years trying to sign him. 

3) The possibilities of the money coming in as a result of a Rey Mysterio/Sin Cara would make McMahon shit his pants with joy. Besides, Sin Cara is selling a lot of merchandise and is a draw among fans. Besides, Chris Masters violated the Wellness Policy more than once and is in the WWE roster, despite being less of draw as Sin Cara. 

He'll stay in the midcard when he comes back and could job for a short while. But HHH needs Sin Cara because the Mexican is his first real project in his new role.


----------



## JambuliSantoba (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I knew it. His injury was legit. No one can fake pain that good :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I'm sure WWE will want him back. My only fear is his pride might get in the way of what's best for business. Extremely unlikely, of course, but it's at least conceivable. 

Poor Triple H, between Kharma and Mistico, two outstanding picks on paper and in reality, but life has thrown Trips some curveballs here.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

He's already moving a lot of merch and this is his first offence, whereas there are current WWE employees who have more than 1 wellness policy violation.

If Jeff Hardy can get repeated pushes after numerous suspensions and erratic behaviour then Sin Cara will be fine after this. Only way he'll fall down the pecking order is if his attitude towards any punishment for this offence becomes too much for management.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Yeah right, they won't fire him. He's a draw in Mexico and he's the default replacement for Rey Mysterio, so they won't can him. He's a horrible talent though so I can't say I'd complain if they did.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

If they fire him now it's going to be a BIG mistake.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

He'll be back for sure. Vince wouldn't get rid of him especially after investing so much money in him. Once he suspension is over he'll return as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



nemesisdivina said:


> If they fire him now it's going to be a BIG mistake.


But what if they fire him later?


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

first time suspension would seem _very _harsh to fire him


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Wow, so two of Triple H's big hires are both gonna be out of action for a long time. Not looking good for the almighty Triple H. I think Sin Cara has potential, they need to get rid of those stupid lights in his matches. I hope he can come back after this suspension.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Batista vs Sin Cara in a syringe match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

This was the only thing I got to see before leaving home... I was actually writing a eulogy in my head for Sin Cara, FUCK. 

But roids? Dude, c'mon. He was taken out in spectacular fashion though


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Sin already has a few strikes against him.

- Not being able to communicate with the talent or officials because he doesnt speak English
- His screw ups in the ring resulting in constant editing
- The legal issues with his name
- Now violating the wellness policy.

The only plus side is not only his merch, but his impending match with Mysterio which tons of people wanna see.

They can't get rid of Cara especially since they paid a lot for him, but no doubt this will hurt his standing as if it wasnt bad enough.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

WWE already announced they were having a TV taping in Mexico in the fall. Sin Cara can sell out the Mexican arenas (He has done before). I agree this is his first violation so its nothing serious. Also we have yet to see the legendary Sin Cara vs Rey Mysterio match. 

Or have we?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



DesolationRow said:


> I'm sure WWE will want him back. My only fear is his pride might get in the way of what's best for business. Extremely unlikely, of course, but it's at least conceivable.
> 
> *Poor Triple H, between Kharma and Mistico, two outstanding picks on paper and in reality, but life has thrown Trips some curveballs here.*




what goes around comes around. HHH is the last person i feel sorry for.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I figured it was for roids as well. He's too muscular for being that small.


----------



## Evohh (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



Pop Tatari said:


> if he does not return how are wwe going to explain it when they said he had an injury?


Does WWE ever explain anything?


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Can't see it happening. With all that money invested in him and the fact he owned everybody in the ring shortly before being written off. Why would they do that?


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

He'll be back.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I can't believe they gave this roided up spot monkey a clean win over Sheamus.

What a joke.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Steroids is kinda the last thing I can see Sin Cara violating. 

Hopefully, they straighten him out along with the legal issues. Cara is an entertaining wrestler for sure but he does botch moves more than he should. Hopefully they can help him with that so he is more consistent. His merchandise sales will most likely keep him with the WWE.

I liked watching him, especially his match with Bourne and that short bout with Mysterio. He really doesn't need the Goldberg-esque push though.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah right, they won't fire him. He's a draw in Mexico and he's the default replacement for Rey Mysterio, so they won't can him. He's a horrible talent though so I can't say I'd complain if they did.


Horrible talent how? Please explain.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Wait, so let's get this straight:

Riley gets a DUI and gets a push, Sin Cara is busted for steroids and possibly gets released?

:lmao


----------



## clarky griswald (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Let the Sin Cara to TNA rumors begin!! lol


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Yeah right he'll be back. He's Triple H's project after all


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I still think Sin Cara is turning out like Ultimo Dragon in the WWE (funny they wear nearly the same color attire). I would like for him to prove me wrong and succeed, but he has a lot of ground to make up now.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

LOL, you know Triple H is pissed! Strike two for The Game!

- Vic


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

meh i dont care he isnt half as good as his hype he botches nearly every match and cant cut promos tbh is anyone suprised really looking back at it he was always going to be a failed project in WWE.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Weasel words. Of course he _may_ not be returning. He also _may_ get bat wings attached to his back, marry a horse or do a million other things that are possible but highly unlikely.

The chance of the WWE letting Sin Cara go because of one Wellness violation is roughly equivalent to the chance that I will spontaneously create a set of attractive, subservient female triplets by sheer force of thought.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> meh i dont care he isnt half as good as his hype he botches nearly every match and cant cut promos tbh is anyone suprised really looking back at it he was always going to be a failed project in WWE.


He can't talk and of course he's going to botch but I'd say some of them aren't his fault. As for his in ring ability, he's having to learn an entirely different style of wrestling all the while the spotlight is on him. He's doing just fine. And of course he'll be back. One only needs to examine Jeff Hardy's troubles and his WWE career to see this.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

*They might not bring the Sin Cara character back. It's quite likely they bring him back with a different name that they can trademark properly.*


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

The99Crusher said:


> *Steroids is kinda the last thing I can see Sin Cara violating. *
> 
> Hopefully, they straighten him out along with the legal issues. Cara is an entertaining wrestler for sure but he does botch moves more than he should. Hopefully they can help him with that so he is more consistent. His merchandise sales will most likely keep him with the WWE.
> 
> I liked watching him, especially his match with Bourne and that short bout with Mysterio. He really needs the Goldberg-esque push though.


How come? He wrestles a very high risk style and given the fact how he botches regularily the pain surely has taken its poll on Sin Caras body by now.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*



Legion Of Hell said:


> 1) Two days ago Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara had a staredown during a battle royal in a houseshow.


Would have loved to see that.
Doubt they are really going to release him if they do. Well shiiiiiiit.


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

He got suspended for making an obvious gesture for Sheamus to execute the powerbomb, and for overacting on the twitches afterwards (fucking disturbing.) Vince hates when people break character, and Cara did just prior to the powerbomb (watch his arm on the far side from the ring)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

uuuummmm...yeah...he's not going anywhere IMO.

Will serve his 30, heal up at the same time and be back before you know it (woo woo woo)

Didn't Rey also have 1 strike (even though the circumstances could be explained) not to mention Hardy, Masters, Batista, Kennedy and scores others.


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

Good riddance.


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Sheamus obviously thought the amount of drugs in Sin Cara's system would have soften the powerbomb. Fella thought wrong.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anybody else find it ironic that he was put through a ladder as punishment for violating the *Wellness* program?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Triple H is now 2 strikes with his decision making. Not good for the almighty Triple H. I hope Sin Cara will be back and better than ever. He has potential. I was wondering why he looks pretty buff for his size though.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Goatlord said:


> How come? He wrestles a very high risk style and given the fact how he botches regularily the pain surely has taken its poll on Sin Caras body by now.


It's just that he's not 'big'. Sure, he is probably in pain like a lot of WWE superstars, but I would expect Painkillers or something.

Also In my original post I meant to say he doesn't need the Goldberg-esque push, edited that  .


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

yeah, i agree with most of you. they won't ditch him after all the money they poured into him.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

Why did they say he was injured for 4 weeks, then suddenly change their mind and decide to just be honest?
Surely they should have picked one and stuck with it.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I do feel bad for Triple H. He made an effort to sign some out of the box picks which the likes Johnny Ace would've probably never given a chance. In 2 months, he's been let down by both Kharma and Sin Cara.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

He'll be back with a feud against Sheamus. The suspension and the injury in MITB works too well for a storyline comeback.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Update: Sin Cara may not be returning after suspension..*

I think they should bring him back because now is not the time to be releasing talent. Smackdown is in need of a mexican star now that rey is on Raw so you have to keep him until he proves useless.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm inclined to believe Sin Cara's violation was some type of pain killer that was not approved by WWE or prescribed to him.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Trying to mimmick the success of Jeff Hardy I see.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I really like Cara, and I am one of the few who actually liked the dimmed lights (made for a nice relaxing atmosphere, imo) so this sucks but I think he can be a way better wrestler than he has been showing in the WWE.


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

Smells like bs especially after last night probably somebody doesn't like him and this was the perfect opportunity to take him out, it's not like half the roster isn't on painkillers anyways especially after last night.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

GreatMovieCritic said:


> Smells like bs especially after last night probably somebody doesn't like him and this was the perfect opportunity to take him out, it's not like half the roster isn't on painkillers anyways especially after last night.


It's kinda weird because this was apparently 'discovered' in early June, so to get rid of him now, after putting him out there and trying to build him up, is odd....

Though I could have misread the article (not the one on WWE.com, another one). It was something like he did the test a week after he joined WWE.....I don't know how long these tests take to analyse so maybe it is the correct frame of time.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

You think they'll go easy on him because he's been in the business for awhile? And has paid his dues....?


----------



## Twin Cities Savior (Apr 2, 2011)

Its gotta be roids. Im sure rey did them as well just like eddie and benoit. The ironic thing is he was probably gonna get a main event push if he didnt get caught


----------



## GreatMovieCritic (Dec 24, 2005)

LadyHotrod said:


> It's kinda weird because this was apparently 'discovered' in early June, so to get rid of him now, after putting him out there and trying to build him up, is odd....
> 
> Though I could have misread the article (not the one on WWE.com, another one). It was something like he did the test a week after he joined WWE.....I don't know how long these tests take to analyse so maybe it is the correct frame of time.


Depending on the type of test, it would only take a few days, I've seen over the counter drug tests that claim to test for Hydrocodone, Oxycodone, Hydromorphone (ingredients in many of the most commonly abused prescription drugs) and have results ready within an hour....other narcotics might take a week or two. If it was steroids they should have been able to detect it in about a month...if it was early June, they'd probably have the results before the ppv maybe even before that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

endersghost said:


> He got suspended for making an obvious gesture for Sheamus to execute the powerbomb, and for overacting on the twitches afterwards (fucking disturbing.) Vince hates when people break character, and Cara did just prior to the powerbomb (watch his arm on the far side from the ring)


Not sure if serious.....


----------



## Mr. Straight Edge (Jul 18, 2011)

So this is the reason for the powerbomb spot, then?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

On the Wrestling Observer Radio show, Meltzer seemed to be under the impression that Sin Cara was going to be released. Not sure if that rumour has any substance.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

this is from lords of pain, and I quote "- Word going around yesterday and at last night's RAW was that WWE will not be bringing Sin Cara back after he failed a Wellness test. As noted before, it's believed that Cara actually failed the test in mid-June but was just suspended yesterday. There is a lot of heat on Cara for the suspension because he's been promoted as Triple H's first major international hire."

lol man this sucks I actually liked him lol


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

He's not getting the boot, but I definitely see a temporary demotion to developemental (FCW) in his future, Big Show style. I'm all for it. Learn to work, come back better. Learning the Common Tongue wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Mistico/Sin Cara is gone now?WTF!?He shouldn't had to fail the drug-wellness and it's bad that he did But after all they went through for&with him.....There releasing him after just a first suspension?


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Sin Cara sucks...

*WrestlingInc*


> -- To follow up WWE's announcement on Monday that Sin Cara (Urive Alvirde) has been suspended for 30 days for violating the company's Wellness Policy, he reportedly failed a steroid test back in early June. Sources close to WWE have confirmed that the test failure was discovered "some time back." WWE.com quietly removed the report about his suspension in favor of running a story about his "injury" at the Money in the Bank PPV along with the Big Show. The report is still online though, while all announcements are always made on the Corporate.WWE.com website. Although WWE's Wellness Policy rules state that a first failure is 30 days suspension, a second is 60 days and a third is termination, it is already being speculated that he may not be brought back. We will continue to follow this story as it develops.


It probably explains all his "botches" people keep noticing.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The whole "Sin Cara may not be back" is Only from Wrestling Observer. The other sites are just reposting it from that rumour. 
But Observer has yet so say Why they think so.


----------



## juancuf (Oct 15, 2006)

Sin Cara screwed Sin Cara


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Clembuterol.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

they should take a page out TNA's play book [....i feel dirty] and have one of there guys from FCW ware the mask till the 30 days are up


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Wth happened to him? All gone wrong.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Slap the mask on Jamie Noble for 30 days nobody would tell the difference


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Slap the mask on Jamie Noble for 30 days nobody would tell the difference


Na-huh. Noble wont botch as much, big difference. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

More information from TWNP about why Sin Cara was suspended this week and not in June. 



> As noted before, Sin Cara actually failed his WWE Wellness test back in June but was just suspended this week. It's believed that Cara told the company he could provide a doctor's note for whatever he failed for, and after being given weeks to produce it, he was either unable to produce the note or WWE wasn't pleased with what he produced.


So was it steroids, recreational drugs or having a bit of a rendezvous with the Mexican drug cartels. :lmao


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Hes an idiot who couldn't cover for his steroid use 
no point pushing him anymore back rey rey


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Cara was probably using roids in Mexico too, but he didn't get tested there. Either that, or he felt the need to bulk up for the WWE and didn't think about the consequences.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

I think in the CMLL drug testing is not as strenuous as it is in the United States.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Hes an idiot who couldn't cover for his steroid use
> no point pushing him anymore back rey rey


Wasn't Rey the most recent guy to have failed a drug test? (He was in the last two, prior to Sin, at least.)


----------



## iNSANE®™ (Jul 16, 2011)

_I think that this is a shit. Right now, Sin Cara is being loved by all the little fans and he sells a lot of merchandising. _


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jethro said:


> Cara was probably using roids in Mexico too, but he didn't get tested there. Either that, or he felt the need to bulk up for the WWE and didn't think about the consequences.


How could he not know the consequences? Everyone knows how much steroid use is scrutinized in the US especially in wrestling.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*It's just amazing seeing how this can draw 12 Pages full of the same s*it. 45% saying: "sin cara sucks, he's a idiot,...", 45% defending him, and the last 10% just random or neutral stuff.

Sin Cara isn't the first&last to be suspended for violating the welness policies of WWE. Bottomline. Don't make this ANOTHER Sin Cara sucks Thread. Oh, already happend...*


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *It's just amazing seeing how this can draw 12 Pages full of the same s*it. 45% saying: "sin cara sucks, he's a idiot,...", 45% defending him, and the last 10% just random or neutral stuff.
> 
> Sin Cara isn't the first&last to be suspended for violating the welness policies of WWE. Bottomline. Don't make this ANOTHER Sin Cara sucks Thread. Oh, already happend...*


This. 

Sin Cara will learn his lesson (I hope) and when he comes back can rebuild his career. Rey Mysterio violated the wellness policy and he ended up fine.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

This is what Sin Cara said yesterday in a interview:

"Gracias por el apoyo que me han mostrado (los seguidores), saben que no soy ni drogadicto y mucho menos de andarme poniendo cosas, no sé qué haya pasado, al parecer fue un medicamento, vamos a esperar qué es lo que pasa, porque no tengo un cuerpo muy grande como para usar esteroides, si hubiera sido por droga me hubieran despedido"

"Mañana (hoy) me dijeron que nos reuniríamos, esto me afecta pero ellos (WWE) no me dijeron nada malo", agregó. "Lo que pasa es que traía un dolor en la rodilla y me inyecté algo, eso es lo que ha de haber dado positivo, ellos no dicen qué es, supuestamente es un esteroide, muchos medicamentos tienen cosas que dan positivo"


Translate:

"Thanks for the support you have shown me (fans) know that I am not a drug addict, let alone putting things too fine, do not know what has happened, it was apparently a drug, let's wait what happens, because I have a body not too large to use steroids, if it were for drugs I had been fired "

"Tomorrow (today) they told me that we would meet, it affects me but they (WWE) did not say anything bad," 

"*i had a lot of pain in my knee and injected something*, that's what must have tested positive, they do not say what it is, supposed to be a steroid, drugs have many things that are positive"


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL at all the people saying hes going to be released or even buried upon his return. You mean like the burial Jeff Hardy recieved after his 2 suspensions? So he is going to come back and get a world title run? I;m pretty sure most of the roster would like that kind of burial.

And also, LOL at anybody believing anything the fucking dirtsheets say, ever. Every single one of them have proven time and time again that they just make shit up to garner page hits. Yea, they may actually be right once in a while, but even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

update this might be the reason why he tested positive 

Credit: PWInsider.com 

Sin Cara recently did an interview with Mexican newspaper The Record in regards to his recent suspension from WWE. According to Sin Cara, WWE management told him that he failed a Wellness Policy test for steroids. He said he wanted more information as to why exactly he failed. He also said that many medications contain steroids and he believes that it is possible an injection given by a doctor caused the positive test.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Hmm, the meeting Sin Cara has with the WWE today (could be happening right now as I type this) should be interesting. He says that with regards to the meeting the WWE did not say anything bad.....that could mean they will probably reinstate yet punish him for a month or he will be released.

Only time will tell. 

EDIT- LOL at WWE Creative's Parody Twitter's post. 



> We blame the Sin Cara suspension on the language barrier. What we said was new guys have to BUY gas, not USE gas.


EDIT TWO- Here is the Sin Cara interview: sadly its in Spanish and there is a audio recording. 

http://www.record.com.mx/tmf/2011-07-20/sin-cara-se-defiende-fue-por-un-medicamento

Moreover, regarding his full name being published, Sin Cara said it was wrong but he knows that people are more interested in what he looks like.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

TheFoxHardyBrand said:


> *It's just amazing seeing how this can draw 12 Pages full of the same s*it. 45% saying: "sin cara sucks, he's a idiot,...", 45% defending him, and the last 10% just random or neutral stuff.
> 
> Sin Cara isn't the first&last to be suspended for violating the welness policies of WWE. Bottomline. Don't make this ANOTHER Sin Cara sucks Thread. Oh, already happend...*


Ofcourse this is a Sin Cara sucks thread. Why?? Because he does. After his 30 days, he should go to FCW, and learn how to wrestle a WWE match.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Weirdly, Sin Cara is still advertised for Summerslam promo that was recently updated AFTER his suspension.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

Credit to wrestling-edge.com
Sin Cara, who was suspended Monday by WWE for violating their Talent Wellness Program, spoke to Mexican newspaper The Record to claim his innocence.

The masked grappler says he was informed by WWE officials that he tested positive for steroids. He requested clarification on the matter and noted that he would be meeting with company officials this week.

Cara said many medications contain steroids and he believes a routine injection to his knee to alleviate persistent pain triggered a false positive. He denied taking steroids, noting that he isn’t built like a person who uses them.

Regarding his real name being made public, which is considered taboo in lucha libre, the SmackDown Superstar said it was wrong but fans are more interested with seeing his face.


F4WOnline.com reports that Sin Cara failed a drug test in June. He told officials that he could produce a prescription for the substance he tested positive for, but was unable to satisfactorily do so after several.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen a pic of him unmasked he's not one of the most prettiest looking fellas around.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol ALREADY!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SkyTeam said:


> Credit to wrestling-edge.com
> Sin Cara, who was suspended Monday by WWE for violating their Talent Wellness Program, spoke to Mexican newspaper The Record to claim his innocence.
> 
> The masked grappler says he was informed by WWE officials that he tested positive for steroids. He requested clarification on the matter and noted that he would be meeting with company officials this week.
> ...


I don't believe him for one second. WWE didn't tell him what substance he was being suspended for? 

Highly unlikely. And if he failed the test in Mid June he had PLENTY of time to dispute it. Like I said back on Page 26 of this thread, I bet it was pain meds not approved by WWE..


----------



## JayEl (Jul 20, 2011)

His response was a little typical but ah well


----------



## ralphthedog (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is the real issue: Sin Cara isn't used to being told what to do. In Mexico, he could do what ever he wanted. He would have been tested prior to signing his contract. He was also given the option of getting a doctor's note. he didn't.
All WWE talent must get their prescriptions cleared by the WWE doctor. They can be treated first but after they need to communicate with the WWE medical staff. at that point the WWE medical staff will either OK or not ok their medications. I am sure if Sin Cara needed to take a steroid for a few days to help with knee pain, it would have been approved. it was the way he went about it that got him 30 days (+life).

Most of us know that the WWE has its reasons to worry about steroids. Sin Cara thinks it is no big deal. He will get the smackdown from Vince this week.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's the transcript of the Sin Cara interview that he gave to the Record in English. 

Quoted from 411mania.com



> The Record: Are you surprised by this situation?
> 
> Sin Cara: Why did they suspend me? They haven't told me anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> I've seen a pic of him unmasked he's not one of the most prettiest looking fellas around.


Bam! There you go.


----------



## Samuray (Feb 1, 2011)

Chip said:


> Bam! There you go.




Monstah Kane.


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

He looks like the Mexican version of Evan Bourne.........and not the Oh Hai! Bourne we saw on RAW last week. :lmao


----------

